# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Программа для налаживания звука сверху

## inox

У меня такая проблема:
мне надо программа которая бы могла сверху музыки еще добавляла музыку
например:
играет музыка и мой голос записанный с микрофона должен звучать одновременно..
спасибо заранее

----------


## FlagMan

Можно использовать Sound Forge, а там уже сам синхронизируй мызыку и свой голос...

----------


## Vishenka

еще посоветую Adobe Audition. тож отличная программа: и меньше весит, в отличие от Sound Forge, и больше в ней настроек и эффектов.

----------

